# Not quite so epic ride



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

The rain has stopped, the radar looks clear, late start, but who wants to do a coastal loop (OLH, Pescadero, Tunitas, Kings). I'm leaving within the next hour. Anyone?
Francis, carbon doesn't rust ;-)
Michael
Leaving 10:45 bottom of OLH at 11:15.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sitzpickel said:


> The rain has stopped, the radar looks clear, late start, but who wants to do a coastal loop (OLH, Pescadero, Tunitas, Kings). I'm leaving within the next hour. Anyone?
> Francis, carbon doesn't rust ;-)
> Michael
> Leaving 10:45 bottom of OLH at 11:15.


You are hardcore brah!

Let us know how it goes. I'm busy playing GT4 on the PS2. Gotta make some monies!

fc


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

I was out in it so I jumped in with the Spectrum ride, which consisted of 6 guys. Rode my cross bike, due to the weather. 
Went out today and did mtn bike ride...up Alpine to Page Mill then crossed over Page Mill then took the trail back to Montebello. Then, the rain just opened up on us...descending Montebello on a mtn bike was no fun; not to mention that the rain was just pounding us. Thankfully, I brought my rain jacket; otherwise, it would have been much worse.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Ended up doing interval climbs up the front and backside of N. Rodeo Gulch, then turned back downhill onto Branciforte for the ride home. Got caught in the wickedest downpour I ever remember riding in. Luckily it wasn't cold and I was only about 6 miles from home! Talk about a timetrial effort... nothing like rain or the threat of it to push you down the road.


----------

